# US Police Clearance Certificate for Australian Permanent Visa



## mailtochikki (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I am in the process of applying Australian PR and as i have stayed in US for 1 year 20 days i feel i am supposed to get the police clearance certificate from USA as well apart from my base country India and current living country Australia.

Please let me know below details

1. Procedure for applying PCC of US. Any finger print card required? If yes how to get the finger print card?
2. Next steps of submitting the form and finger print card to USA.
3. How long will it take to get the PCC from USA.

Regards
mailtochikki


----------



## apatel5917 (Nov 4, 2014)

mailtochikki said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the process of applying Australian PR and as i have stayed in US for 1 year 20 days i feel i am supposed to get the police clearance certificate from USA as well apart from my base country India and current living country Australia.
> 
> ...



Hi ,

Go to this link below and you will find the answers to all your questions . It takes anywhere between 16 - 19 weeks to get a reply back from FBI once submitted .

https://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks

Regards,


----------



## mailtochikki (Jun 15, 2015)

Is it going to take 16-19 weeks to get the US PCC??? I heard we might get it in 2 months maximum.


----------



## apatel5917 (Nov 4, 2014)

mailtochikki said:


> Is it going to take 16-19 weeks to get the US PCC??? I heard we might get it in 2 months maximum.


I and many have gone through the process . So i say from experience. And if you read the link that i sent you it says there as well . Please read that .


----------



## Jamsan (Jun 15, 2015)

Also, don't try and use a 3rd party to process the FBI background check. Australia will not accept it and you will waste time/money trying.

And yes, the FBI really takes 12-14 weeks to process. My experience was closer to 10 weeks (I submitted in early November and I heard back middle of January). Add in additional time for international shipping.


----------



## mailtochikki (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi,

On the FD 258 form, is it ok to take print out of the form and get the finger prints done from local police station or is there any prescribed paper format the print had to be taken of FD 258 ??
How to get the finger print cards???/


----------



## Jamsan (Jun 15, 2015)

mailtochikki said:


> Hi,
> 
> On the FD 258 form, is it ok to take print out of the form and get the finger prints done from local police station or is there any prescribed paper format the print had to be taken of FD 258 ??
> How to get the finger print cards???/


That's what I did and it worked just fine. Try to use a slightly heavier stock paper if you can so its a bit thicker, but it should be OK either way.


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Jamsan said:


> That's what I did and it worked just fine. Try to use a slightly heavier stock paper if you can so its a bit thicker, but it should be OK either way.


I'm little confused about the rolled fingerprint - how do we get that? Will the local Indian police station know about this (we know how they work right so just curious to get pointers from those here who have obtained from local Indian police station (Chennai / Bangalore will be even great). 

TIA


----------



## Jamsan (Jun 15, 2015)

dm2 said:


> I'm little confused about the rolled fingerprint - how do we get that? Will the local Indian police station know about this (we know how they work right so just curious to get pointers from those here who have obtained from local Indian police station (Chennai / Bangalore will be even great).
> 
> TIA


Sorry, can't help as I'm not from India originally. However, I would think fingerprinting is pretty standard/universal.

To know if they're doing it right, they should put the ink on your finger, start it nearly on it's side and then "roll" it over to the other side of the finger. This gets the edges, the fingerprint flat, and then the other edge. It will look nearly like a square once the finger is done. They should do this for every finger.

Something like this: imgur.com/sVdBjKZ


----------



## wattevah (Jul 16, 2014)

Is it true that if you're a US citizen or permanent resident they accept third party FBI channelers and this would be faster than self sending to FBI?


----------



## Jamsan (Jun 15, 2015)

wattevah said:


> Is it true that if you're a US citizen or permanent resident they accept third party FBI channelers and this would be faster than self sending to FBI?


My experience is they do NOT allow third party channelers, regardless of your citizenship / PR status in the US. I had to go through the FBI directly. The most annoying 12 week wait of my life, as the first lot of finger prints were not taken correctly and this was the last thing outstanding for my Visa.


----------



## tahirrehan (Jun 22, 2015)

mailtochikki said:


> Is it going to take 16-19 weeks to get the US PCC??? I heard we might get it in 2 months maximum.


that was the case earlier. i got it in almost 1.5 to 2 months when i applied last year. but the system has changed and now it takes a long time.

i applied for a new certificate in April and FBI received my application on 21st April and so far they have not even charged my credit card. it will take at least another 3-4 weeks once they charge the credit card.


----------



## tahirrehan (Jun 22, 2015)

Jamsan said:


> Sorry, can't help as I'm not from India originally. However, I would think fingerprinting is pretty standard/universal.
> 
> To know if they're doing it right, they should put the ink on your finger, start it nearly on it's side and then "roll" it over to the other side of the finger. This gets the edges, the fingerprint flat, and then the other edge. It will look nearly like a square once the finger is done. They should do this for every finger.
> 
> Something like this: imgur.com/sVdBjKZ


yeap this is the correct way as i did my finger prints on my own using this method and my finger prints were accepted the first time.


----------



## mission_is_on (May 23, 2016)

How long it took to get the final PCC from USA(FBI)

Can u pls brief the steps here. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hasiths (Dec 1, 2016)

tahirrehan said:


> yeap this is the correct way as i did my finger prints on my own using this method and my finger prints were accepted the first time.


Hi,
What kind of ink did you use? normal stamping ink?


----------



## MMathuri (Jun 9, 2017)

I went to police station to get finger prints of finger print card, police asked to check if they can accept electronically taken finger prints in their system. My question is can we do that or should it be on finger print card form?


----------



## strams (Jul 3, 2017)

MMathuri said:


> I went to police station to get finger prints of finger print card, police asked to check if they can accept electronically taken finger prints in their system. My question is can we do that or should it be on finger print card form?


If you are a US citizen, then you are allowed to send Finger Prints electronically. Otherwise you will have to send the Fingerprint card.

Good luck..!


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi,
I was in US for onsite assignment for about 6 months in 2014. Please let me know, whether State Police Clearance is required from the US state I resided. I already got FBI PCC.
Thank you.


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

NeonBlr said:


> Hi,
> I was in US for onsite assignment for about 6 months in 2014. Please let me know, whether State Police Clearance is required from the US state I resided. I already got FBI PCC.
> Thank you.


Not required as your duration of stay in less than 12 months. Not sure why you got FBI PCC when you stayed only for 6 months!


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

My consolidated stay is more than 12 months. From 2011 through 2014.
Please let me know whether I need state police clearance.


----------



## NeonBlr (Oct 29, 2017)

Please let me know whether we need state police clearance from US if stayed there for more than 12 months.
Thank you.


----------



## D Kumar (Nov 15, 2017)

*FNU in PCC*

Hi,
My passport has my entire name written in the given name field and the last name field is blank. I needed a PCC from FBI for Australian PR, which I got after 4 months. However the PCC document has my entire name listed as the last name. My first name is mentioned as FNU, which means 'First Name Unknown'. I wonder if anyone has faced such a situation before. Could you please tell me if a PCC with FNU as the first name will be acceptable to the case officer?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Powerranger (Dec 19, 2017)

NeonBlr said:


> Please let me know whether we need state police clearance from US if stayed there for more than 12 months.
> Thank you.


Hey,

Did you get the answer to your question? I'm in the process of getting the PR, submitted my FBI PCC but read somewhere that the CO may ask for state PCC. Can you help here?


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

Powerranger said:


> Hey,
> 
> Did you get the answer to your question? I'm in the process of getting the PR, submitted my FBI PCC but read somewhere that the CO may ask for state PCC. Can you help here?


It's better to get the State PCC and i'm hearing COs are asking for that. If you had lived in multiple state during your last 10 years, you might be asked for all those. Alternatively, you can also wait for your CO contact and act accordingly.

In my case, i was living in only one state during my entire stay so it makes simple and less money.


----------



## brijesh3650 (Jul 9, 2018)

hi, 

I have got my PCC from FBI on 4th December 2017. However, i just got an invitation for 189. Since my PCC document is beyond 6 months old, is it valid? or the document needs to be dated within 6 months? Please please help immediately. If the document should be within 6 months i would miss filling my application as i would not get the PCC done within 60 days from US.

Help needed.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

NeonBlr said:


> Please let me know whether we need state police clearance from US if stayed there for more than 12 months.
> Thank you.


Yes you do. I my case, it took only 5 business days to get it from the State.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Powerranger said:


> Hey,
> 
> Did you get the answer to your question? I'm in the process of getting the PR, submitted my FBI PCC but read somewhere that the CO may ask for state PCC. Can you help here?


You need to get state as well. It takes only a week to get it from State.


----------



## brijesh3650 (Jul 9, 2018)

Isnt that the case for people who still live in the US while applying PR?


----------

